# Night time hunting



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do coyotes spook to a red lensed light ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you nail them with the main beam or spot, they sure can stop quick. Use the edge of the light and when you need to shot drop the spot on them. That how we do it.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

What OaC said sounds great to me also


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Me too....


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes shine about them to hide yourself. The reason they stop so fast is they can't see where very are going with light in there eyes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...I knew there was a reason they just stood there.....here all this time I thought it was because they wanted me to shoot em ??


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL ! The yote whisper!!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah...I knew there was a reason they just stood there.....here all this time I thought it was because they wanted me to shoot em ??


 LMAO.... Thats the way to look at it............


----------



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

haha alright thanks ! because i can get them to come in then as soon as i light them with the light they take off... but it doesnt bother foxs a bit. i guess it shows who is smarter and cautious haha.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

What candle watt power are you using? If it is over 500,000 the red lens are not filtering the light as red. I'm using a 200,000 cw power spot lights.


----------



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

i think im using a 2 or 3 million cw power light. and i dont use a red lense i spray paited the white stock lense with red trasparent paint. i find that works way better than a redlense because a regulat lense shows the light as pink really with a high cw power light. but i think its deff. filtering it red.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The colored light is manly for you so you do not loose any or as much of you night vision.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you leaving your light on the entire time. If no then that is probly your biggest problem. Most guys that have problems with animals either hanging up or just leaving the country, it's usualy one of a couple of simple things like this. If you are leaving your light on then you could just be using too much light. Most guys prfer using colored filters as this will help deminish the actual amount of light hitting the animal, however if the light is still very bright even after it has been ran through the filter than you may still have a problem. There are so many hunters out there that pay all their attention to the "color" of the light more than the "brightness" of it. Red works great, but so does green, amber, blue, even purple. Red has been the color of choice for so many hunters for so long as it work great with "most" lights, however the color of your light is only rellevant if you pay more attention to the amount of light actualy being able to pass through the filter as some colors(such as red) will filter your spotlight more than others like amber or green. If asked a room full of hunters why thier spotlight works, the majority of them would say it's because it's red. Some would go as far to say that the animals cant see red and thats why it works. This subject has been the center of debate for a very long time and it always goes back to the fact that red has been the color that everyone has used since the beginning and it works so it "must" be the color. The reality is, this concept coulnt be further from the truth but more tradition than anything else. Any color light will work (including white) if it is not too bright when you first hit an animal with it. All of our lights are completly unfiltered white spotlights and we rarely have any problems getting busted. Run a simple dimmer on you spotlight and you will have all the filter you would ever need no matter what the candlepower. For those who didnt ask for this advise I will go ahead and apologize for giving to you any way. Good luck and take care Chris( UltimatePredator)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your opinion Ultimate Predator and never apologize for giving sound advice. Or in this case light advice. lol
It makes sense to me.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, no problem youngdon, just figured a few might get offended with my post as it goes against the grain a little. I dont post much on any forum really but when hunters are having trouble night hunting, its hard for me to keep my mouth shut! Gotta love Texas!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

UltimatePredator said:


> Lol, no problem youngdon, just figured a few might get offended with my post as it goes against the grain a little. I dont post much on any forum really but when hunters are having trouble night hunting, its hard for me to keep my mouth shut! Gotta love Texas!!


 Great info as no one could ever explain the reason for colored lenses to me. I had 3 yotes come straight at me with a surefire 6p like it wasn't even there !! Thanks for your input on this as every little bit helps !! Tom


----------

